# Where do i get bogwood!!?!?!



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have searched everywhere for bog wood and I cant find a single piece for sale...I see soo many tanks with it. Where can I get it?


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

Can I use wood grapevine or manzanita in my tank?? I was thinking of buying bird perches from Petco and using them in my tank..


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hmm sorry for all the posts but I keep seeing things that give me ideas!!! Could I use driftwood from the beach and how do I prepare it?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I wouldn't use bird perches... something is whispering in the back of my head that they probably are full of chemicals that would leech into water and kill your fish. 

I think you CAN use beach driftwood, but there's a curing and cleaning process that needs to be followed... http://e0.aqua-fish.net/show.php?h=aquariumdriftwood


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks SO much for that page, I am going to get driftwood at the beach today.


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

The wood in my sig pic is from the local beach. I did not bleach it as I don't like the idea of any getting in my tank, to prepare it I soaked it in boiling water, then the next day emptied and again filled with hot water. I continued this for about 2 weeks, also it took this long for it to be waterloged and sink. Have heard of people boiling the wood in a pot on the stove too, but my wood was too large for that.
In a year I've had no problems with it.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have been using beach driftwood in my tanks for decades...never boiled or bleached it.just hosed it off and put it in....
hopefully by early october i will be offering malaysian driftwood for sale...


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

I totally forget to get driftwood today :/ 
Im going back on Friday to get some.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Manzanita is great  Many bird perches are manzanita and if they are then you would be fine, they don't do anything to those, just screw them together. The birds would get sick if the wood was treated, they eat the wood  Or at least peck the hell out of it!


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

True.... I should know i am an active member at parrotforums.com 
But once when I was cleaning my soon to be birds perch (I am getting a bird soon) there was reddish water coming off the manzanita. So I imagine it would need lots of rinsing.


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Wood will stain the water. Try to find wood that is not soft too as will break down.


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

I was thinking of wood grapevine 
http://www.petco.com/product/14671/...eatures & Critters Grapevine Jungle Gym-14671


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Looks like it shoud be ok for aquarium, but makes me wonder why they don't mention aqurium use, prehaps contact them and ask if safe for aquariums.


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

Good idea thank you.


----------



## RobertTheFish (Jul 14, 2011)

Anybody have an opinion on hickory or oak? I live in southern Illinois, so I have tons of that. I should also be able to find some ash if I look a little harder.

Anything else you can think of that would be better than oak, hickory or ash that might be lying around a deciduous forest?


----------

